# More questions!?!?!



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi y'all...I hope y'all are having a great day. I want to thank y'all for answering questions that I have had in the past month - you have no idea how much your info has been appreciated...I was overwhelmed and truly clueless!

I got my ultra sound results about a week or more ago - and they found one 2.3cm nodule on left lower lobe. I have an appt with an Endo on July 26 for biopsy. My primary did more lab work on me and I just got those results back...

My TSH is 0.70 (range 0.40-4.50)
T4 Free 1.4 (range 0.8-1.8)
T3Uptake 30 (range 22-35)

TSH has really come down. TSH was originally 8.75

What I am confused about is the antibodies.

Thyroglobulin antibodies 55 (normal <20)
TPA 658 (normal<35) This was originally 520 in February...
Is this "normal"? Can y'all please give me some info antibodies/levels...Thank you so much. The rest of my CBC is great like always except for I had a vitamin D insufficiency. My total cholesterol was 164

I truly hope each one of y'all are feeling good today...geesh thyroid problems suck....

God bless!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi y'all...I hope y'all are having a great day. I want to thank y'all for answering questions that I have had in the past month - you have no idea how much your info has been appreciated...I was overwhelmed and truly clueless!
> 
> I got my ultra sound results about a week or more ago - and they found one 2.3cm nodule on left lower lobe. I have an appt with an Endo on July 26 for biopsy. My primary did more lab work on me and I just got those results back...
> 
> ...


Good thing you are getting a biopsy. Better safe than sorry. Here is info on TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab.

While neither is terribly high,they do wax and wane. Plus, all thyroid patients should know this stuff so here you go.......................

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapt...d-specific-autoantibodies-tpoab-tgab-and-trab

TPO
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Please let us know how the biopsy goes and what the results are.


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------

